# Goodbye Megane 225



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

So, please say hello to it's replacement.

As you saw from my other post, I was looking at the BMW M cars. Doing all my homework but was very wairy of certain characteristics of the V10 M5/6s. Mainly their gearboxes and reliability.

I had no idea at the time that this car was within my price range and a fantastic example came up for sale. So here is my 2007 Mercedes CLS63 AMG!










The car belonged to a good friend of mine's father in law. This friend of mine is also a professional detailer so I'd often had the chance to admire the car and see how well cared for it is.

It's a 6.2ltr V8 with 507bhp, 17k on the clock and as you'll see from the somewhat flakey iPhone pics it's completely mint.














































This is exactly the kind of example I wanted, it's got so many features I don't know where to begin and I now have to learn the quirks and qualities of a high powered RWD beasty rather than the usual FWD hot hatches. Wish me luck haha.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Epic motor.
The amount of kit you can get in cars like this is unreal.
Im more of an e63 fabn myself!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have fun, they really are a car that is happy taking you to the shops, or trying to kill you


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovely, and a rare car.

It will be a learning curve for sure.....I went into a C63 after 6 years using an Impreza as a daily driver. I never realised how unsmooth my driving was until the wheel spin, TC going off like a disco light, and the ECU cutting power told me otherwise!

Coming from a car with no traction control or stability control to one with everything I'm still more nervous in the C63.....sometimes you feel like you're hanging on.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmm, more a fan of the c63 

Sure it'll sound great and be quick but can't see it having the fun factor of a hot hatch

Bit of a barge like


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful, it looks practically new and barely broken in at 17k! A very good find there.

I found that roundabouts in the wet in the STR are quite... interesting. Something to look forward to


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

possul said:


> Epic motor.
> The amount of kit you can get in cars like this is unreal.
> Im more of an e63 fabn myself!!


I must say I've always had a soft spot for the AMG Mercs either way. Just love the swooping lines of the CLS though.

Kit wise though, it's on another level. I mean don't get me wrong the RS Meganes aren't exactly bare inside but the seats alone have more switches than my Megane! :lol:



SteveTDCi said:


> Have fun, they really are a car that is happy taking you to the shops, or trying to kill you


I did get that feeling. Happy cruising, being safe and comfy then one twitch of the right foot and it's somewhat savage.



Bero said:


> Lovely, and a rare car.
> 
> It will be a learning curve for sure.....I went into a C63 after 6 years using an Impreza as a daily driver. I never realised how unsmooth my driving was until the wheel spin, TC going off like a disco light, and the ECU cutting power told me otherwise!
> 
> Coming from a car with no traction control or stability control to one with everything I'm still more nervous in the C63.....sometimes you feel like you're hanging on.


I found the CLS extremely reactive. So if you give it a little too much throttle it'll lurch forward and just seems so eager. Crazy for such a big car to feel so keen. That said I found quickly I was able to waft along without feeling like I was on the brink of impending doom!

That said dropping from 7th to 4th at 65ish and planting my foot brought a smile to my face and a hint at what it's capable of. :doublesho



millns84 said:


> Beautiful, it looks practically new and barely broken in at 17k! A very good find there.
> 
> I found that roundabouts in the wet in the STR are quite... interesting. Something to look forward to


Yeah it's pretty much perfect and as you say probably still loosening up.

I did work out that the interest in depreciation (from new) alone is about £3.50 per mile!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks lovely (although those floor mats would have to go if it were mine )

From a Megane to a 6.2 litre AMG - you don't do things be half, do you! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> That looks lovely (although those floor mats would have to go if it were mine )
> 
> From a Megane to a 6.2 litre AMG - you don't do things be half, do you! :thumb:


I don't mind the mats too much as there's a normal set underneath anyway. Plus it came with a spare unused set as well haha.

Well you do only live once right? Very different cars to drive I must say, the Megane feels more immediate in part because the AMG seems fast at significantly higher speeds. It's pleasantly relaxing though.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well done. 

Looks immaculate, I'm sure you'll enjoy it lots!

We all like to see more pics and video of that sound it makes!


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

That looks stunning


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Well done.
> 
> Looks immaculate, I'm sure you'll enjoy it lots!
> 
> We all like to see more pics and video of that sound it makes!


I came out of the house this morning to commute by public transport () and just looking back at the car made me grin haha.

Will get a couple of videos up on Youtube of it starting up just to give you an idea of the sound it makes. It's actually quite refined when you don't plant your foot. Nice balance of a performance sound but subtle enough. Not just SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT! :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Lovely motor, I'd have one over the M6 any day, too much worrying with bills on the M6.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Lucky git!!!

Enjoy, Sure you will keep it as clean as it already is. Any plans?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks very good. 17k is very low mileage. 

The only thing I'd change is the floor mats. I'd want some nice carpet mats in there. The rubber ones would be good for the winter.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Lovely motor, I'd have one over the M6 any day, too much worrying with bills on the M6.


That is definitely part of the appeal not worrying like I would with the M6.

Kinda got the best of both in terms of looks. Looks as good as the M6 (IMO) but with four doors too. See, sensible car haha



georgeandpeppa said:


> Lucky git!!!
> 
> Enjoy, Sure you will keep it as clean as it already is. Any plans?


No plans as yet, fairly new to the AMG scene so just reading up and getting to grips with it. I'm so blown away by the whole I'm halls keeping it clean.



Kerr said:


> Looks very good. 17k is very low mileage.
> 
> The only thing I'd change is the floor mats. I'd want some nice carpet mats in there. The rubber ones would be good for the winter.


There is a set of mats underneath and a brand new set in the boot.

I tend to favour floor protectors as they keep the mats and carpets mint.


----------



## VUXLOZ (Jun 7, 2013)

nice motor m8, what you looking on.... about 5 MPG rofl


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice a tidy example of the AMG classic many bigger cars now within reach, hope you enjoy it looking forward to how this develops.

John Tht.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I love it Alex, it's a true car. I know there was a decent CLS for sale for 5k recently, smaller engine but still big. 

Rude to ask but rough cost? 

It's a "millionaires" car for pennies in the grand scheme. How can you not love that.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

VUXLOZ said:


> nice motor m8, what you looking on.... about 5 MPG rofl


Haha well not quite although in sure with a heavy right foot it would.

Round town it averages 17-20mpg and my mate claims 30s on a run! We'll see about that haha



Titanium Htail said:


> Very nice a tidy example of the AMG classic many bigger cars now within reach, hope you enjoy it looking forward to how this develops.
> 
> John Tht.


Thanks mate. I popped out in it last night and it stills blows me away, not even for its performance but it's comfort and usability!

The power is mind bending though when you drop it down a gear or two but it's how it does 'normal' that's similarly impressive.



gally said:


> I love it Alex, it's a true car. I know there was a decent CLS for sale for 5k recently, smaller engine but still big.
> 
> Rude to ask but rough cost?
> 
> It's a "millionaires" car for pennies in the grand scheme. How can you not love that.


Yeah some of the high mileage non AMG CLS' go for silly money and what a car! As above just for the comfort and luxury it's awesome.

Cost wise it was a little more than my initial budget of £18k for an M6 but I had factored in £1,500 for a warranty so not much different. I paid a slight premium for the condition and mileage as a 50k 5.5 AMG goes for £16k-ish.

So not quite pennies but from what £80k it's a bargain. Tax is obviously high but insurance was only £300!! Haha

Thing is when you look at the price i paid it's probably similar to a Clio 200 new. With this mileage and condition it's a no brainer but if I didn't have access to another car it may not be entirely practical down to the fuel costs. Will have to see.

When I give it once over I'll get some more detailed pics and a project thread up.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Insurance confuses the hell out of me. I was paying £330.00 for a 1.4 Ibiza and now I'm paying £340.00 for a 4.2 S Type R.

Something doesn't quite add up there... £300.00 to insure a CLS AMG :lol:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Insurance confuses the hell out of me. I was paying £330.00 for a 1.4 Ibiza and now I'm paying £340.00 for a 4.2 S Type R.
> 
> Something doesn't quite add up there... £300.00 to insure a CLS AMG :lol:


I'm paying £650 for a 1.4 Leon!! 

Cracking car there Alex!!. What a find. Enjoy


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

millns84 said:


> Insurance confuses the hell out of me. I was paying £330.00 for a 1.4 Ibiza and now I'm paying £340.00 for a 4.2 S Type R.
> 
> Something doesn't quite add up there... £300.00 to insure a CLS AMG :lol:


Totally illogical in terms of potential costs. I assume there's an element of statistics and probability of crashing. So someone in a £6k hot hatch is more likely to crash, have it stolen or make a claim than someone in an AMG worth a lot more.

Tell a lie it was actually £309 haha But still, I'm not complaining. I limit the mileages on my cars though so only 5,000 a year. The RS Twingo is sub £200 a year. I'm 33 so I'm guessing the magic 30+ age category helps.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Such a cool vehicle!

Great big cruiser...well done!!

Just had a look at some of the CLS500, cheap and a lot of car for the money! :car:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, the non-AMG CLS' are bargains! 

I was looking at the higher mileage diesels and they'd make epic mile munchers. Even with the big diesel they'd do reasonable MPG. Also has as much torque as the 6.2 in my car! haha


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Yeah, the non-AMG CLS' are bargains!
> 
> I was looking at the higher mileage diesels and they'd make epic mile munchers. Even with the big diesel they'd do reasonable MPG. Also has as much torque as the 6.2 in my car! haha


What sort of MPG are you getting?

I recall when I had my 225 I struggled to get above 27mpg.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lovely car. Much prefer the look of the first generation to the squarer second generation


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

andy665 said:


> Lovely car. Much prefer the look of the first generation to the squarer second generation


Agree with this.

I've always loved the look of the original CLS but not the new one, they ruined in my opinion.

Good thing is, this first CLS will always have that classy look about it, I see one now and it still looks impressive, remembering some are now 10 years old, not a lot of cars can do that.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

RD55 DUN said:


> What sort of MPG are you getting?
> 
> I recall when I had my 225 I struggled to get above 27mpg.


In the AMG I get 17-20mpg round town. In my re-mapped 225 I'd get 24-25mpg round town and I'm not heavy footed, a steady 70mph run would see 40mpg.

My mate claims into the 30s for the CLS at 70 so we shall see!



andy665 said:


> Lovely car. Much prefer the look of the first generation to the squarer second generation


I must agree although I'm biased haha Thing is I always thought the first CLS stood out even as a non sporty model. The new model blends more with the rest of the range even though it's a lovely looking car.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> My mate claims into the 30s for the CLS at 70 so we shall see!


hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha

Not a chance!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd be happy with mid-20s if I'm honest. 

If by some miracle I get over 30, I'll let you know haha


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Alex_225 said:


> I'd be happy with mid-20s if I'm honest.
> 
> If by some miracle I get over 30, I'll let you know haha


At 70, you would get 27-30mpg if cruising along. Obviously a heavy foot will have that go straight down to like 10mpg lol


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I did manage 20mpg on a mix of 50/30 roads with traffic lights.
I wonder if putting it in manual would get the mpg up?!

Although why am I worrying I knew if would be terrible on fuel haha


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

I had a colleague with one of these, he struggled to see 15 MPG never mind 25 LOL, enjoy it and buy some shares in Shell.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm definitely getting over 15 so far. Lucky I only do about 300 miles a month at most.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I've seen 22mpg maybe a little more on a motorway cruse.

Averaged 15mpg since I've had the car...and the CLS will be heavier than mine.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I averaged 25mpg out of a c63 with performance pack plus over 100 miles, not bad considering it was from Canary Wharf and with lots of traffic.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bero said:


> I've seen 22mpg maybe a little more on a motorway cruse.
> 
> Averaged 15mpg since I've had the car...and the CLS will be heavier than mine.


Think there's about 80kg in it yeah.


----------

